# Adobe upgrades - better get on the escalator now



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Adobe is discontinuing upgrades to CS6 for versions earlier than 5.x



> For customers who prefer to remain on the current licensing model, we will continue to offer our individual point products and Adobe Creative Suite editions as perpetual licenses. With regards to upgrades, we are changing our policy for perpetual license customers. *In order to qualify for upgrade pricing when CS6 releases, customers will need to be on the latest version of our software (either CS5 or CS5.5 editions*). If our customers are not yet on those versions, we’re offering a 20% discount through December 31, 2011 which will qualify them for upgrade pricing when we release CS6.


Adobe Creative Cloud and Adobe Creative Suite: New Choices for Customers (Adobe Featured Blogs)


So - think about the strategy - clearly they want a subscription model

So translation.....if you are CS4 now then there is NO upgrade path to CS6


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

That's a dirty move on their part. Glad I upgraded a client from CS 3 to 5.5 this month.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

terrible.

they're clearly trying to force professionals to their subscription model.

not a big deal for larger companies, but *really* sucks for freelancers.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

that really blows.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I am not sure how Adobe accomplishes this but it is not uncommon to see your current version become quite buggy when Apple releases the next generation of its OS. I can remember this happening as far back as going from 8.1 to 8.6 and again going to OS 9.

In that era they not only forced you to spend on the upgrade but often forced you to relearn some of the major key commands as well. Thankfully that side of it seems somewhat less chaotic in recent years. Still they do want that pint of blood every couple of years or so and the pros really have no option but to comply.

Thankfully CMYK is no longer a concern for me and I am able to stick with the same outdated version of PS Elements for several years, that is until HW failure forces me to buy new(er) equipment.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well... the only Adobe Suite I ever purchased was the CS2 Student edition... which has limped along into Snow Leopard, but with the impending (just a few more days) arrival of my new 13" MacBook Pro, it's toast, man. 

In recent years I've only been making use of Photoshop and occasionally Acrobat... but since picking up Pixelmator, Photoshop won't be missed much... plus I'll always have my 2008 MacBook to fall back on when I need to access older software (the MacBook is falling into my wife's hands).

The only Adobe Creative Suite product that I *may* have to consider picking up will be InDesign for some publishing jobs....


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> Well... the only Adobe Suite I ever purchased was the CS2 Student edition... which has limped along into Snow Leopard, but with the impending (just a few more days) arrival of my new 13" MacBook Pro, it's toast, man.
> 
> In recent years I've only been making use of Photoshop and occasionally Acrobat... but since picking up Pixelmator, Photoshop won't be missed much... plus I'll always have my 2008 MacBook to fall back on when I need to access older software (the MacBook is falling into my wife's hands).
> 
> The only Adobe Creative Suite product that I *may* have to consider picking up will be InDesign for some publishing jobs....


i would be interested in trying to boot one of the new 2.4/2.8 13s off a 10.6.8 OS pulled from the last generation of MBP. given that the only thing that changed was a slight speed bump it might be worth seeing if they'll will boot from 10.6.7 and above the way the last generation did (even those with lion installed)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes of course they do


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The rebates on the Adobe CS 5.5 Premium and standard upgrades from 4 are sizeable and end Dec 31st

One client will save approx $1500 on 15 mixed seats licences - not a bad incentive.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

broad said:


> i would be interested in trying to boot one of the new 2.4/2.8 13s off a 10.6.8 OS pulled from the last generation of MBP. given that the only thing that changed was a slight speed bump it might be worth seeing if they'll will boot from 10.6.7 and above the way the last generation did (even those with lion installed)


Probably won't work. The new systems are not compatible with older OSs simply because Apple chooses this to be so.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Reading challenged? -  - 10.6.8 works fine on all portables except the current Air.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Reading challenged? -  - 10.6.8 works fine on all portables except the current Air.


Good to know but it's not what Apple reps told me when I asked them about booting into anything other than Lion. So not really reading challenged, just misinformed by the one-true-source. The wink is a nice touch though.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Typical show of comprehensive knowledge ( not) from the Apple reps brain washed by the mother ship.
....you'll get the same nonsense about ram limitations too etc etc ad nauseum. XX)


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Anyone still think Steve was wrong in his assessment of Adobe?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hate to break this to you, but adobe is really just like any other tech company making money.

It just depends I suppose on whether you hate them, or like them.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I was going to upgrade Photoshop anyway, but will be abandoning all the other Adobe products at this point. A total net loss to Adobe.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

since the bundles cost significantly far less than individual upgrades, and you're not a big corp buy, I doubt adobe would care less.

Did you really think that corp would feel a thing? heh.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Bumping this as the days are counting down for the 20% discount and the upgrade path availability.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> Bumping this as the days are counting down for the 20% discount and the upgrade path availability.


MacDoc do you know if there is a difference between Student & Teacher versions and the Standard versions in terms of features?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not likely except terms of use as there is a upgrade path from Edu to commercial.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> MacDoc do you know if there is a difference between Student & Teacher versions and the Standard versions in terms of features?


There should be nothing different in features, but I would check what upgrade options you have down the line if you are not a student or teacher anymore. I know with some student software, you can buy at a heavy discount, but you never have the option for upgrade prices for the next version, you would have to buy full out.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

yes but don't think that applies to Adobe - never know until you check


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

This adobe cloud solution is just a money grab by them, yes you will have the most current version but my concern is the clients which don't have the bandwidth to to be able to have 8 users on the net running all the time. - not to mention a single user who is no where near a fast enough connection plus I can only imagine the monthly caps going through the roof. 

Hoping they keep software purchase going for a while. 
Cloud and Internet is not yet there for such a venture in Canada nor USA - maybe else where in the world.


----------

